# San Francisco por J Block



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien chevere tus fotos J_blok San Francisco se ve muy bien.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Wau :banana: Buenas fotos de San Francisco  a mi me gusta mucho lo accidentada que es  es tan espectacular :banana: gracias a esa cualidad se puede obtener angulos tan buenos como esta foto que pusiste


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Excelentes fotos, J Block, felicitaciones. He visitado San Francisco en dos ocasiones, y me parece que tus fotos le hacen mucha justicia a tan lindo lugar. Dudo que Los Ángeles llegue alguna vez a ser una ciudad tan icónica como ésta, a pesar de los ambiciosos esfuerzos que se están llevando a cabo.

Saludos...


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Algún día iré...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Encantadora ciudad !

Mis íconos preferidos de toda la vida de esta bella ciudad: el vetusto pero impresionante Golden Gate Bridge, y el símbolo de la tecnología formal antisísmica, el transamerica Pyramid, que para variar no salen en el thread, seguro en la sgte tanda...

Chevere el thread, me gustó !!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios! 

Trick: La geografía accidentada de San Francisco es sin duda lo que más identidad le da a la ciudad...aunque a veces para subir los cerros caminando es un poco fastidioso. :s

Sky: De hecho le he tomado fotos a la torre Transamerica. Pronto las subo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguimos...



























Vista de la calle Lombard




































De vuelta a Market Street









La torre Transamerica, la más alta de San Francisco









El centro financiero



























Escultura en el W Hotel









Torre Bank of America











Próximamente: el Embarcadero, Fisherman's Wharf y los puentes.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*He notado que en San Francisco hay varias calles en bajadas,tù que conoces J Block lo puedes afirmar?*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^Claro que sí, San Francisco ha sido construído en varias colinas.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

J Block said:


> ^^Claro que sí, San Francisco ha sido construído en varias colinas.


*
Ah..Xuxa...interesante...:cheers: *


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Estas fotos me hicieron recordar 3x3 (fullhouse). Muy buenas.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Estas fotos me hicieron recordar 3x3 (fullhouse). Muy buenas.


 eso le dije a Bruno.... que tenia que ir ah ese barrio que pasaba al comienzo de la serie........ jajajajaja......


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Muy buenas las fotos, yo tambien estaba esperando el TransAmerica kay:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué buenos edificios  Me gustó la Torre Bank of America.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eden said:


> eso le dije a Bruno.... que tenia que ir ah ese barrio que pasaba al comienzo de la serie........ jajajajaja......


Y yo te dije que lo intenté pero que no pude encontrar esa casa... :bash: 

Para la próxima.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja... Tres por Tres! 



J Block said:


>


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Muy Buenas fotos las tuyas. Las bajadas de San Francisco se ven muy interesantes especialmente si uno baja con bicicleta o skateboard!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que fea es la torre Transamerica, pero lo demás está súper!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ahora si, ahi esta, que chevere esa torre! La mas alta de San francisco y la tercera mas alta del estado de California detras del Library Tower y el Wells Fargo Tower, quiza conocido por otros nombres, pero yo lo conozco asi...

Buenas fotos !


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

QUE LINDAS FOTOS HAS TOMADO BLOCK PARECEN POSTALES, QUE BIEN LAS HAS CENTRADO. MUY LINDO ES SAN FRAN, DICEN QUE LA COLONIA DE CHINOS EN ESA CIUDAD ES LA MÁS GRANDE DE NORTEAMÉRICA. LO QUE SI NO ME ACOSTUMBRARÍA VIVIR AHÍ POR LOS SISMOS, ME MUERO QUE ME AGARRE UN TEMBLOR EN UNO DE ESOS RASCACIELOS.

SORRY BLOCK, PERO TENGO LA CURIOSIDAD CÓMO LE HAS PUESTO EL MARCO A LAS FOTOS, POR FAVOR, SI PUDIERAS INFORMARME TE LO AGRADECERÍA.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Que hermoso San Francisco! Me contaron que es una de las ciudades mas lindas de Estados Unidos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lia_01 said:


> SORRY BLOCK, PERO TENGO LA CURIOSIDAD CÓMO LE HAS PUESTO EL MARCO A LAS FOTOS, POR FAVOR, SI PUDIERAS INFORMARME TE LO AGRADECERÍA.


Con photoshop. Te mando más info por PM en un rato.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente thread !!!!! me encantan los efectos en todas las fotos.,.. ya te lo habia dicho Bruno... tienes futuro en esto!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

DE HECHO Vane! mas q como emo :jk: 

Si tienes mas pics ponlas  x msn me dijiste q sl.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> DE HECHO Vane! mas q como emo :jk:
> 
> Si tienes mas pics ponlas  x msn me dijiste q sl.


Hey...puedo ser emo y fotógrafo a la vez...o quizás fotógrafo feeling...:lol: 

Gracias por los comentarios! Todavía tengo varias fotos para mostrar.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindo San Francisco, te pasaste J.BLock con esas fotos!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

J Block said:


> Hey...puedo ser emo y fotógrafo a la vez...o quizás fotógrafo feeling...:lol:
> 
> Gracias por los comentarios! Todavía tengo varias fotos para mostrar.


Ponlas puees


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguimos: Embarcadero y Fisherman's Wharf. 


















Treasure Island. Atrás de esta se encuentra el antiguo Alcatraz. 









Calle cercana a Fisherman's Wharf. 









Entrada a un antiguo muelle


















Muelle turístico


















Se aclaró el cielo...









Vista de la pequeña torre Coit y de la enorme torre Transamerica.













































La antigua fábrica de chocolates Ghirardelli









Vista al Pacífico









Cruzando el puente Golden Gate









Cruzando el Bay Bridge









Otra foto del Bay Bridge









San Francisco...te voy a extrañar.

Eso es todo. :cheers:


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

(Y)


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre el ultimo set de fotos ! El Alcatraz es un museo , o que ?


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: 

Buenazoooooo!!!!, excelente trenza!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por los comentarios!



Exrexnotex said:


> Chevre el ultimo set de fotos ! El Alcatraz es un museo , o que ?


Sip, el Alcatraz es un museo, pero lamentablemente no tuvimos la oportunidad de conocerlo por falta de tiempo. Para la próxima será.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Asu ! Que buenas fotos ! Me encanta ver esta ciudad sobre ese tan irregular pero chevere relieve geográfico... Mejor aun con destacados rascacielos como el Transamerica Pyramid que sobresale notablemente. Me hace recordar a Hong Kong, que ciduad para emplazarse en pendiente...

Buen thread !!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, sobre todo la del goldengate!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que bonito destaca el Transamerica










Lindo thread J Block, no haz hecho más que confirmar lo bella que es San Francisco!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

J Block said:


> Sip, el Alcatraz es un museo, pero lamentablemente no tuvimos la oportunidad de conocerlo por falta de tiempo. Para la próxima será.


Oh, i see ... pa' la proxima entonces.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Excelentes fotos JBlock veo que la pasaste super bien. San Francisco es mi segunda ciudad preferida despues de NY. La arquitectura es super interesante, ciudad muy cosmopolita y rica en cultura. Me gustaria regresar algun dia, espero que pronto. En cuanto al clima, tienes razon es gris y casi siempre esta nublado y frio, pero veo que te tocaron algunos dias de sol.Tus fotos realmente estan de postal y me gustaron mucho los angulos. Espero que algunos tips que te di te hayan servido.

Bueno yo ya estoy preparando algun material para postear mas adelante (bastante material) por ahora sigo viajando y estoy en Lima. Ya les traere novedades.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Buenísimo thread, J Block. San Francisco sin duda es una gran ciudad, con muchísima cultura e historia. Recuerdo lo frío que se ponía, aún en pleno verano, tuve que comprarme una chompita.
La próxima vez definitivamente tienes que darte un saltito a la isla/ex-prisión de Alcatraz, vale la pena la visita.
Saludos...


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

bacanes las fotos muy buenas.... Se ve chevere San Francisco....... ahi en embarcadero es lo que van ah remodelar?????? y ahi abrira Gaston su primer la mar en Gringolandia....... Creo...... sabes algo de eso?????


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Alucina que en San Francisco hay varios restaurantes peruanos bastante buenos...pero de La Mar no escuché nada...fácil lo inauguran el próximo año. A ver si vamos a San Francisco ps...almorzamos en La Mar. 

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------

